# Question about lure weight vs pyramid/egg sinker weights



## SovangW (Oct 13, 2014)

My questions is, if a rod has a 3/8-2oz lure rating, what does that matter to me if I am using a bottom rig that may require a 5oz weight at the time?


----------



## Sandbar (Oct 16, 2013)

The lure weight rating on a rod matters if you plan on *casting* 5oz with that rod. If you're just on a boat and dropping a 5oz weight straight down to the bottom, then it doesn't matter as much.


----------



## SovangW (Oct 13, 2014)

I do cast it. I just find that often 2oz does not work well. Does it just effect the distance of the cast or am i breaking my rod?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

gonna break your rod


----------



## SovangW (Oct 13, 2014)

What about rods that do not specify a lure weight?


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

SovangW said:


> What about rods that do not specify a lure weight?


Most all rods have a weight range. If it has a model number or some such thing try to do a google search. The best casting is usually about the middle of the range. Casting above the range means a very cautious lob with no distance. That's why guys that fish a lot will have a lot of rods to cover the different weight ranges for the weight they are throwing, and the fish they are after.


----------



## Sandbar (Oct 16, 2013)

surffshr said:


> Casting above the range means a very cautious lob with no distance. That's why guys that fish a lot will have a lot of rods to cover the different weight ranges for the weight they are throwing, and the fish they are after.


Definitely this. Base your tackle around the type of fishing you're doing. I went with a 2 to 5oz rated surf rod and a 1/2 to 1 1/2oz rated inshore rod. My bass and crappie rod is rated 1/8 to 5/8oz. It's nearly impossible to have ONE rod for ALL your fishing needs. You can venture outside the low end of the weight range, but I wouldn't go past the high end unless you want A) a 10' casting distance or B) a busted rod. Also, lure weight rating is only one piece of the fishing rod puzzle. You also have rod power and rod action, which also depend on where and for what you fish.

I wanted to add that sinker shape has a LOT to do w/holding power as well. A 2oz pyramid will hold better than a 2oz egg, for example.


----------



## SovangW (Oct 13, 2014)

Sandbar said:


> Definitely this. Base your tackle around the type of fishing you're doing. I went with a 2 to 5oz rated surf rod and a 1/2 to 1 1/2oz rated inshore rod. My bass and crappie rod is rated 1/8 to 5/8oz. It's nearly impossible to have ONE rod for ALL your fishing needs. You can venture outside the low end of the weight range, but I wouldn't go past the high end unless you want A) a 10' casting distance or B) a busted rod. Also, lure weight rating is only one piece of the fishing rod puzzle. You also have rod power and rod action, which also depend on where and for what you fish.
> 
> I wanted to add that sinker shape has a LOT to do w/holding power as well. A 2oz pyramid will hold better than a 2oz egg, for example.


I think i ahve been fishing all wrong. All I do is throw some cut bait on and hope to catch fish. none of my rods are rated for anything higher than 2 oz. I hardly ever use under a 3 oz pyramid.


----------



## Sandbar (Oct 16, 2013)

SovangW said:


> I think i have been fishing all wrong. All I do is throw some cut bait on and hope to catch fish.


Well, as long as you're in the right place at the right time, that's honestly all you need to do to catch fish. If it's the wrong place or time though, you'll have a tough go of it.



SovangW said:


> none of my rods are rated for anything higher than 2 oz. I hardly ever use under a 3 oz pyramid.


I'm surprised you haven't broken or at least cracked one then. Your casting distance is probably suffering though. Remember that when the manufacturer says lure weight, they really mean the total weight of whatever it is you're throwing with the rod. If a rod is rated 1-4oz, for example, you really don't want to use bigger than a 3oz sinker if you're casting a big fish head out along with it. Something like shrimp tails or sand fleas don't add much weight though, so you're OK with a bigger sinker in that case.


----------



## SovangW (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm going to be much more cautious. I use the Shimano Tiralejo MHLC 8ft that i usually toss a mullet cut or whole with 4-6 oz for the past 2 years. I figure I am lucky and am just looking into getting another rod now for bigger weight. The other rod that has been abused is the Shimano terez waxwing 7ft MH. i guess after you convert the JR size lure its intended for just over 1.5oz and I husually throw a 3oz pyramid on that sometimes 4. Seems I have the low range covered, I am going to look into something for the 3-8oz range. Probably the st croix mojo 12ft or tiralejo again in 12 ft paired with the ulteggra either xtc or xtb 5500. I just want to know why xtb is so much more.


----------



## Sandbar (Oct 16, 2013)

SovangW said:


> I just want to know why xtb is so much more.


According to Shimano's website, it looks like the XSB is more than the XSC because...



> The use of CI4+ delivers a substantial weight saving on the compact Ultegra body making rod speed easier to generate when distance casting.


The 5500 sized XSB is about 2oz lighter than the XSC because of the body material. Other than that, I don't see much difference. They both have the same line capacities, retrieval rate, and gear ratio.


----------



## SovangW (Oct 13, 2014)

2oz... That absolutely does not justify me spending more. I did see this also

http://olteniafishing.blogspot.com/2013/10/shimano-ultegra-xsb-vs-shimano-ultegra.html

If its just the weight, I am absolutely going with the xtc. I did read that the xtb has 1 more bearing the brank bearing or something like that, which can be upgraded in the XTC. if that is the only 2 reasons, an extra bearing and 2 oz lighter, I will go xtc


----------

